# Nathan Brooks shooting that Scot Longhorn hex release well.



## jmvaughn06

Looks like a cool release, but it also looks a little tuff to draw back by not having something to hold on to, but would be nice to try.


----------



## bishjr

This is just my personal opinion, but it seems to me its basically a wrist strap release but you use 2 fingers to set if off instead of 1. It is a good opinion as it offers a change for archers, but it is the same with any basktension release it can be manipulated.


----------



## Daniel Boone

jmvaughn06 said:


> Looks like a cool release, but it also looks a little tuff to draw back by not having something to hold on to, but would be nice to try.


You can hold on to the release. There just showing you it can draw back without firing.
DB


----------



## J Whittington

I have one too,,easy release to draw back with out firing,,very easy indeed...


----------



## Daniel Boone

J Whittington said:


> I have one too,,easy release to draw back with out firing,,very easy indeed...


Heck if you shoot it easy anyone must be able to do it. 
DB


----------



## J Whittington

I see no reason why anyone couldnt draw this release back ..... the longhorn hex is a combo: its both a wrist strap and hinge release.
Draw it just like Eric does in the video...it cant go off.... Nathan is using a click,,,kinda like a safty ( Im doing the same) to set up his shot...when the click hits...the release is still pretty heavy,,Its not hairy lite like most hinge releases are when they hit the click on the moon....

The Long horb hex is pretty ingenious by Eric Griggs. Archers that struggle with a normal hinge struggle with the following two things:

Consistant anchor (my biggest problem with a regular hinge) and releaxing the index finger (letting it yeild) as you execute the shot. When inexperienced hinge shooters encounter a pressure situation, t hey keep their fingers (particularly the index) tense...hinges dont work well with stiff hands and fingers.... With the hex...this is not a problem...because the index finger is not used to draw the bow, and by placing pressue on the index and or middle finger,/pulling, the release will fire.

IM not saying that the Hex is the cure all release...you gotta shot it, play with the length of the cord....etc, but I will say its the dangest release that I have ever seen, and I don't feel like anyone would hurt their archery skills by having one to shoot, to practice with. IMHO its the perfect release to cure/resolve anticipation issues.....shoot nothing but the hex for a few weeks, and then return to your "old rlease" and your be surprised how new your old release feels and how well you will shoot it.

Ive shot some of the best groups at long distances with the hex....great idea by Eric of Scott archery


----------



## Daniel Boone

J Whittington said:


> I see no reason why anyone couldnt draw this release back ..... the longhorn hex is a combo: its both a wrist strap and hinge release.
> Draw it just like Eric does in the video...it cant go off.... Nathan is using a click,,,kinda like a safty ( Im doing the same) to set up his shot...when the click hits...the release is still pretty heavy,,Its not hairy lite like most hinge releases are when they hit the click on the moon....
> 
> The Long horb hex is pretty ingenious by Eric Griggs. Archers that struggle with a normal hinge struggle with the following two things:
> 
> Consistant anchor (my biggest problem with a regular hinge) and releaxing the index finger (letting it yeild) as you execute the shot. When inexperienced hinge shooters encounter a pressure situation, t hey keep their fingers (particularly the index) tense...hinges dont work well with stiff hands and fingers.... With the hex...this is not a problem...because the index finger is not used to draw the bow, and by placing pressue on the index and or middle finger,/pulling, the release will fire.
> 
> IM not saying that the Hex is the cure all release...you gotta shot it, play with the length of the cord....etc, but I will say its the dangest release that I have ever seen, and I don't feel like anyone would hurt their archery skills by having one to shoot, to practice with. IMHO its the perfect release to cure/resolve anticipation issues.....shoot nothing but the hex for a few weeks, and then return to your "old rlease" and your be surprised how new your old release feels and how well you will shoot it.
> 
> Ive shot some of the best groups at long distances with the hex....great idea by Eric of Scott archery



Well said for sure.
DB


----------



## Bowtechie

Sounds just like what I've been wanting to see for years. I don't know how I missed this being on the market. Got one on it's way to try.


----------



## Tman

I felt like it torqued the string trying to get it fire.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

This should surely be an excellent release for all the reasons J. Whittington explained..but, the main reason, it will be more consistent because no hand/finger tension or pressure. I am the same with anchor point and a hinge, which is why I believe I shoot more accurately with a quality wrist strap or thumb release, that is when I am executing properly. My bad shots are not so bad.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Tman said:


> I felt like it torqued the string trying to get it fire.


Sure torguing right for Nathan then.
DB


----------



## asa_low12

Somebody put a video up of it. The one on youtube isn't quite cutting it. How do you release the safety?


----------



## Daniel Boone

asa_low12 said:


> Somebody put a video up of it. The one on youtube isn't quite cutting it. How do you release the safety?


Release has no safety.

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=Picture054.mp4


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Daniel Boone said:


> Release has no safety.
> 
> http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=Picture054.mp4


I watch your videos alot Dan..I watch the Pros shoot. I'd like to thank you for those videos..they are super helpful for folks.


----------



## the minimalist hunter

I had this Hex release and found it very hard to get it to fire without torquing it or pulling extremely hard, I even had it set with the least travel. I got rid of it and went with a scott Rhino xt and use it as a back tension, much easier IMO!


----------



## Tmaziarz

I have the hunter version of the HEX and it is very nice.

I have the longhorn hunter, it is easy to pull back and found that if I hold my two fingers on the side of it and dont let the head turn then there is no tork and shoots alot easier.


----------



## Daniel Boone

gcajnr21 said:


> I had this Hex release and found it very hard to get it to fire without torquing it or pulling extremely hard, I even had it set with the least travel. I got rid of it and went with a scott Rhino xt and use it as a back tension, much easier IMO!


I was told there was a couple of pros shooting these at the Buckmasters tournament. 
DB


----------



## jamiepatterson

Hey D, i shoot it in buckmasters this year. Best release there is. You can shoot it as a tension/hinge release or a finger release. That is the cool part about it. The fact you dont hold the draw weight with your fingers makes the release alot easier to hold steady.


----------



## Daniel Boone

jamiepatterson said:


> Hey D, i shoot it in buckmasters this year. Best release there is. You can shoot it as a tension/hinge release or a finger release. That is the cool part about it. The fact you dont hold the draw weight with your fingers makes the release alot easier to hold steady.


Gillingham said there was a few BT releases there. Kinda surprised me but Buckmasters is slower pop ups than most. Not sure how Bt works on that 60 yrd running target! LOL
DB


----------



## Babyk

BT for Buckmaster LOL!!!
that would be fun to watch!!!


----------



## BowMadinTN

Hey DB, i notice when people mention the issues that THEY have with the release it's "This PRO this and That PRO that!" . What do you think the ratio of PROS to "average" shooters is out here in the everyday world and here on AT? I'm quite sure i could put just about any release on the market in Morgan, McCarthy,Brooks,Beobeuf,Wallace II's and so ons hands and they'll make it look good even if it's not what they shoot or like. See where i'm going with this? No one cares how good pros can use anything if it's not worth a s#@T to them. 
Not picking on you, just trying to get a point over to you. Please take this for what it is and nothing more, an observation on your posts on the topic and the common shooter chiming in.
Just so you know, I have two Longhorn Pros, one Longhorn hunter and will gladly try the Hex when i get my hands on one. But Nathan has absolutely nothing to do with my interest in it.
I think Nathan's great, I have never had anything but B2 strings on my 4 PSE's that i've purchased in the last 2 years, not because he's a PRO but because they came highly recommeded by someone who's opinion and advice i really value.


----------



## Daniel Boone

BowMadinTN said:


> Hey DB, i notice when people mention the issues that THEY have with the release it's "This PRO this and That PRO that!" . What do you think the ratio of PROS to "average" shooters is out here in the everyday world and here on AT? I'm quite sure i could put just about any release on the market in Morgan, McCarthy,Brooks,Beobeuf,Wallace II's and so ons hands and they'll make it look good even if it's not what they shoot or like. See where i'm going with this? No one cares how good pros can use anything if it's not worth a s#@T to them.
> Not picking on you, just trying to get a point over to you. Please take this for what it is and nothing more, an observation on your posts on the topic and the common shooter chiming in.
> Just so you know, I have two Longhorn Pros, one Longhorn hunter and will gladly try the Hex when i get my hands on one. But Nathan has absolutely nothing to do with my interest in it.
> I think Nathan's great, I have never had anything but B2 strings on my 4 PSE's that i've purchased in the last 2 years, not because he's a PRO but because they came highly recommeded by someone who's opinion and advice i really value.



Shoot what works for you. Pro or Amatuer. I posted this release when first saw it at the ATA show. I feel when a pro uses a release its because he pretty much likes its and for no other reason. Dont agree just ignore my posts, wont hurt my feelings.
Jamie Patterson noted he shot it in the Buckmasters here in this thread. Some like it and some dont. Heck what in the world would a pro know, garantee a few days with Nathan and you would learn more about archery than most know in a lifetime. Get my point!
DB

Just thinking this may be why pros dont post here often. You might say what there using is what they really feel is best for them!

Yout qoute

No one cares how good pros can use anything if it's not worth a s#@T to them.



Nathan posted once how he shoots BT here and man did that thread go ballistic, pros use to post here allot but often it went just like this. Crap like this that just keeps them away.

Funy thing when my coach won Vegas and won it with his release. He made a small fortune and many enjoyed the release, Im quessing more care than you know! 
DB


----------



## BowMadinTN

It's like trying to fill the grand canyon by throwing bricks in it with you man! Another one right over your head! Don't worry i will ignore you from now on! My whole point...whew...one more time, people,ORDINARY people chime in with THIER experience and your right back with stuff Like " Must be torquing good for Nathan". People want CONSTUCTIVE criticism,good FRIENDLY advice, not getting talked down to by someone who thinks they're right for 56,117 posts. I would think you would be a better ambassador and representative for this site as LONG as you've been here!
 I can't spell it out any clearer than that! You'll hear no more from me like this because this hash slinging has no place in a thread about a release, but good Lord man, mellow out a little when a less gifted archer than Nathan or Levi chime in.


----------



## Daniel Boone

BowMadinTN said:


> It's like trying to fill the grand canyon by throwing bricks in it with you man! Another one right over your head! Don't worry i will ignore you from now on! My whole point...whew...one more time, people,ORDINARY people chime in with THIER experience and your right back with stuff Like " Must be torquing good for Nathan". People want CONSTUCTIVE criticism,good FRIENDLY advice, not getting talked down to by someone who thinks they're right for 56,117 posts. I would think you would be a better ambassador and representative for this site as LONG as you've been here!
> I can't spell it out any clearer than that! You'll hear no more from me like this because this hash slinging has no place in a thread about a release, but good Lord man, mellow out a little when a less gifted archer than Nathan or Levi chime in.


Maybe I should cuzz and rant like you to give my opionion. I have no promblem with how many I help here and what I posts. Maybe you should go ready your post calling names and using langage that un acceptable here before throwing stones and giving me advice.
DB


----------



## Josh_Putman

Looks like the same basic concept as the Whalen's Hooker when using it's wrist strap. hmmmmmm

Wonder where Eric got the idea for that.....


----------



## zenarch

Daniel Boone said:


> He sure shooting and placing well lately.
> 
> Here a video of the scott Hex release from ATA show I took. Love the draw without firing.
> 
> Click on link.
> 
> http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view¤t=Picture054.mp4


Dan,
Here's a product release from a 1993 magazine which shows the first BT with a wrist strap which you could use to draw the bow. This release also had the first clicker cam and it also could be adjusted to use in a practice mode, so that the release wouldn't fire. I guess it's like the old saying goes "There's nothing new under the sun."
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch

ttt


----------



## J Whittington

zenarch said:


> Dan,
> Here's a product release from a 1993 magazine which shows the first BT with a wrist strap which you could use to draw the bow. This release also had the first clicker cam and it also could be adjusted to use in a practice mode, so that the release wouldn't fire. I guess it's like the old saying goes "There's nothing new under the sun."
> Joe B.


The zenith release is a fine product, the long horn hex is very different as yes it is something new under the sun,moon, and stars in the archery world


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

J Whittington said:


> The zenith release is a fine product, the long horn hex is very different as yes it is something new under the sun,moon, and stars in the archery world


 I agree, it's different.


----------



## zenarch

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I agree, it's different.


How.
Joe B.


----------



## Brian from GA

Joe

The major difference is that you can not hold the handle of the Hex in your hand while drawing back or it will go off. You draw only with the wrist portion and then put your hand on the release at anchor. Yours is basically a wrist aided BT release. Other than that you are mostly correct... every idea comes from an older idea... just toyed with a little. 

I like the Hex because I can shoot it several different ways. I can push pull just like any other BT release. I can can rotate my hand until it fires or I can shoot it like an index finger release. Just pull with the index finger like a trigger. 

Jamie, If ya'll would have left me room in the Buckmaster I probably would have shot it too. You can load quick with a d-loop and make it fire at any speed.


----------



## Daniel Boone

zenarch said:


> Dan,
> Here's a product release from a 1993 magazine which shows the first BT with a wrist strap which you could use to draw the bow. This release also had the first clicker cam and it also could be adjusted to use in a practice mode, so that the release wouldn't fire. I guess it's like the old saying goes "There's nothing new under the sun."
> Joe B.


Joe the product your showing isnt anything like the Scott release. Actually I took a picture of it at the ATA because there is not anything like it. You can draw it without going off without touching it.
DB


----------



## zenarch

Daniel Boone said:


> Joe the product your showing isnt anything like the Scott release. Actually I took a picture of it at the ATA because there is not anything like it. You can draw it without going off without touching it.
> DB


Dan,
You can do the same thing with mine because the position of the strap attachment pulls the release at the same angle as your index finger would. I didn't recommend shooting it like that though because you have to fight the pull of the strap, rather than having control of the pull with your index finger.

Brian,
The strap on the hex must be positioned further around the release than mine is. I found the position for mine by pulling normally with my index finger and marking the position for the strap directly behind that. I think you could draw the hex with your finger if you angled the release enough to get it in line with the strap attachment. In any case, it's a good idea but I think it makes the release less sensitive due to having to fight the pull of the strap.
Joe B.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

zenarch said:


> Dan,
> You can do the same thing with mine because the position of the strap attachment pulls the release at the same angle as your index finger would. I didn't recommend shooting it like that though because you have to fight the pull of the strap, rather than having control of the pull with your index finger.
> 
> Brian,
> The strap on the hex must be positioned further around the release than mine is. I found the position for mine by pulling normally with my index finger and marking the position for the strap directly behind that. I think you could draw the hex with your finger if you angled the release enough to get it in line with the strap attachment. In any case, it's a good idea but I think it makes the release less sensitive due to having to fight the pull of the strap.
> Joe B.


Joe, it is different than yours. I have one of yours and agree that you do have control with index on it. But with the hex design it doesn't render you out of control. Go onto youtube and query up the video where E. Griggs is demonstrating it. Then look at the design.


----------



## zenarch

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Joe, it is different than yours. I have one of yours and agree that you do have control with index on it. But with the hex design it doesn't render you out of control. Go onto youtube and query up the video where E. Griggs is demonstrating it. Then look at the design.


OK. I've seen the video already and I'll try to get a look at one in Vegas. Thanks.
Joe B.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

zenarch said:


> OK. I've seen the video already and I'll try to get a look at one in Vegas. Thanks.
> Joe B.


 I love your releases Joe. They fit the hand so good. Break really clean. And are of superb Quality.


----------



## allxs

On the hex the index finger is the part of the activator , not the safety, thats what makes this release unique . IMHO


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Daniel Boone said:


> You can hold on to the release. There just showing you it can draw back without firing.
> DB


That is incorrect. You cannot touch the release while drawing. I personally thought is sucked when I shot with one. I have tried them a few times and did not like them at all. It's basically the same thing as a trigger relase. It's actually no different. You are pulling with two fingers instead of one.


----------



## southgaboy

It


Hoosier bowman said:


> That is incorrect. You cannot touch the release while drawing. I personally thought is sucked when I shot with one. I have tried them a few times and did not like them at all. It's basically the same thing as a trigger relase. It's actually no different. You are pulling with two fingers instead of one.


It is obvious with you answer that you were shooting the release incorrectly. Yes, you can just crank your fingers and set it off. But this is not the correct way to use. When I get to my anchor, I load the release to the hard spot with my fingers, then bare down with the back and she goes offf. One thing I have found out, the harder you pull with your arm, the harder it is to get the release to go off.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

southgaboy said:


> It
> 
> It is obvious with you answer that you were shooting the release incorrectly. Yes, you can just crank your fingers and set it off. But this is not the correct way to use.  When I get to my anchor, I load the release to the hard spot with my fingers, then bare down with the back and she goes offf. One thing I have found out, the harder you pull with your arm, the harder it is to get the release to go off.


That is basically what I am saying. Any release can be shot using BT. I actually shoot my Silverhorn how you described, but I only use one finger. The Hex can be shot the same way (obviously) and was designed to be shot that way. However, it is not at all like a hinge release. Sure, it's built exactly like a Longhorn, but cannot be shot with one because the index is part of the triggering device, not the safety. Also, there is not thumb peg, which means you cannot hold on to it while drawing as I stated before. 

When I said the release sucked, I meant I did not like it. Is it accurate? As accurate as the shooter of course... I didn't like it because:

You cannot hold on to the release while drawing the bow. 

The trigger is HUGE and easy to bump.

I don't like having two fingers on the trigger. (I shoot perfectly fine BT with one finger on the trigger.)

There is ZERO advantage to the Hex over a Silverhorn NCS or RCS release.


----------



## southgaboy

Hoosier bowman said:


> That is basically what I am saying. Any release can be shot using BT. I actually shoot my Silverhorn how you described, but I only use one finger. The Hex can be shot the same way (obviously) and was designed to be shot that way. However, it is not at all like a hinge release. Sure, it's built exactly like a Longhorn, but cannot be shot with one because the index is part of the triggering device, not the safety. Also, there is not thumb peg, which means you cannot hold on to it while drawing as I stated before.
> 
> When I said the release sucked, I meant I did not like it. Is it accurate? As accurate as the shooter of course... I didn't like it because:
> 
> You cannot hold on to the release while drawing the bow.
> 
> The trigger is HUGE and easy to bump.
> 
> I don't like having two fingers on the trigger. (I shoot perfectly fine BT with one finger on the trigger.)
> 
> There is ZERO advantage to the Hex over a Silverhorn NCS or RCS release.


 the answers you are giving leads me to believe you have not shot the release. It will not go off if you bump it, and the rope from the wrist strap replaces the thumb and index finger. For us who are getting on up in age and starting to have grip problems, the release works really well.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Hoosier bowman said:


> That is incorrect. You cannot touch the release while drawing. I personally thought is sucked when I shot with one. I have tried them a few times and did not like them at all. It's basically the same thing as a trigger relase. It's actually no different. You are pulling with two fingers instead of one.


No its not. Watch the demonstration and you will find its a totally different concept. This is why I took a video of it at the trade show.
Know many that shoot this release with success. Good thing is it doesnt go off like when drawing which is what many have there issues with a BT release. NOw if you want Ill get Nathan Brooks or Eric Griggs both to come explain it. Im sure may tell them there wrong as well. If you think Nathan not shooting BT with this release your wrong. May not be for you but many have had good success with it.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

allxs said:


> On the hex the index finger is the part of the activator , not the safety, thats what makes this release unique . IMHO


You are 100% correct. Video shows this 100%, he drawing with without the release firing prematurely
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

J Whittington said:


> I have one too,,easy release to draw back with out firing,,very easy indeed...


Thats exactly what I thought was so cool about this release.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

asa_low12 said:


> Somebody put a video up of it. The one on youtube isn't quite cutting it. How do you release the safety?


This is not You Tube

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=Picture054.mp4


----------



## BStokes

In the video it is obvious to me that Eric is cranking the release off. I couldn't shoot the release with pure back tension either. I was fighting the strap as there is no way to take the tension off of it to use pure back tension. It was like trying to shoot a bt with my thumb still on the peg.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I am sorry that you guys cannot believe that I have shot with this release and did not like it. I actually played with it at the ATA show, shot a few at our shop and even tried them at a few 3D's when ppl there were using them. It's just not for me. I prefer to shoot BT with a Hinge or a Thumb release like the Target 4. As you all know you can shoot BT with any release, so I'm not saying the Hex is not a BT release. It is fine for BT, but not for me. It is obviously built exactly like the reg. longhorn, but does not have a thumb post or an index hole on the left. You have to place your index and bird on the trigger, then pull with BT. I don't like it at all and it is not what I would call a great release or a breakthru in technology. Sorry, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## N BROOKS

Well.... as with everything on AT, there are going to be many opinions, as there is more than 1 way to skin a rabbit... I'm not going to tell anyone how they should shoot it or why they should shoot it or say that it is the newest, latest greatest thing since sliced bread but I like shooting it... It helps me because I have a tendency to creep and get lazy with my shot on occasion.. I can't shoot this release as pin point as I shoot my Longhorn, but I don't miss as big with it when I make a bad shot... I think that is why my scores have come up slightly with this release... It keeps me from making a big mistake that I have been known to make with other releases... No, it is not much different than an index finger release but the working mechanics are hinged, which for ME at the end of the day helps me maintain the ability to shoot it without anticipation.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Also, I never understood how so many ppl. can punch themselves in the face with hinges. They are sooooooo simple. I gues some ppl must have really wimpy thumbs/wrists...? 

And yes, as BStokes said, Eric is punching the release in the vid. It's not really a very good video though. He was not using BT, but it can be done with that release. But why not just put a two-finger trigger on any other index release.....?


----------



## HokieArcher

N BROOKS said:


> Well.... as with everything on AT, there are going to be many opinions, as there is more than 1 way to skin a rabbit... I'm not going to tell anyone how they should shoot it or why they should shoot it or say that it is the newest, latest greatest thing since sliced bread but I like shooting it... It helps me because I have a tendency to creep and get lazy with my shot on occasion.. I can't shoot this release as pin point as I shoot my Longhorn, but I don't miss as big with it when I make a bad shot... I think that is why my scores have come up slightly with this release... It keeps me from making a big mistake that I have been known to make with other releases... No, it is not much different than an index finger release but the working mechanics are hinged, which for ME at the end of the day helps me maintain the ability to shoot it without anticipation.


Thanks for posting!! Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3-D Quest

To each his own...shoot what you're comfortable with and shoot best. I've shot with this release and it's definitely not for me.
I agree with Brian, it is obvious Eric is cranking.


----------



## southgaboy

Any release can be punched or rotated to crank a shot off. The Hex is no different. However, when the shot is correctly executed, it works like any other hinge and gives you that highly sought after surprise release.


----------



## nock tune

an just like every other release... its only a matter of time before the release DEMONS take over!!! but if it works go with it....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

southgaboy said:


> Any release can be punched or rotated to crank a shot off. The Hex is no different. However, when the shot is correctly executed, it works like any other hinge and gives you that highly sought after surprise release.


I agree with eveything but the "hinge" part. You simply cannot shoot it as a hinge release. I'm not really trying to bash the release. It works for some, but not for me. The release is not a hinge. Sure the sear is the same, but it's not a hinge release.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Best feature about the release is being able to draw it with out firing on you.

Other than that it basicly works just like any other BT release.

I never like BT releases because they tend to go off when one not ready.

Heard from everyone a horror story of losing a contest using a BT release from premature fires.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

BStokes said:


> In the video it is obvious to me that Eric is cranking the release off. I couldn't shoot the release with pure back tension either. I was fighting the strap as there is no way to take the tension off of it to use pure back tension. It was like trying to shoot a bt with my thumb still on the peg.


Brian its an awesome release for many reasons but it not for everyone. Notice Nathan comment here. I assure you I know more than Nathan that were able to shoot this release when they could not shoot others. All about finding what works for you. Good luck this year!
DB


----------



## EGriggs

Hoosier bowman said:


> And yes, as BStokes said, Eric is punching the release in the vid. It's not really a very good video though. He was not using BT, but it can be done with that release. But why not just put a two-finger trigger on any other index release.....?


That video was shot for the purpose of showing the action and activation of that release. If I was to stand there for 8 seconds without the release seemingly moving, then most people wouldn't have a clue as to how the release worked. It can be set very light with little movement or set to use the click on the other side of the moon. 

ANY release can be shot with "back tension" if used properly. No offense to any of the AT "experts' out there, but 99% of the people who say they use back tension are fooling themselves. Back tension is a term that is thrown around fairly loosely with very few people shooting any sort of true back tension. There have been multiple threads on this over the years, so I won't go into detail, but most of the top archers who shoot BT do have some movement in their shot. 

As for fighting the tension of the strap, it's no different that having your index finger on a typical BT release. It acts the same way. In fact, the pivoting roller design of the HEX creates less resistance than having your index finger on a traditional style BT handle. 

This release is a great tool for many archers and it shoots incredible on top of that. It's not going to be for everybody and that's for sure, but it is very unique and the first of it's kind regardless of any for-mentioned similarities.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Well there two really good pros giving there opinion and thoughts.

I found the release to be something different and fact one can draw and shoot it without worrying about going off is just an awesome thing.
DB


----------



## Hoosier bowman

OK guys. I know I have been sounding like a know-it-all. I apologise for that. 

Here is what I think:

1) Erick punched the release in the video. It was a good video to get people familiar with the product, but a better video would be a great idea.

2) I have shot with the release and ( FOR ME ) it was strange. I did not like the fact that you don't have anything solid to grab ahold of as you draw. 

3) I do think the double-finger trigger is a pretty cool concept, but it's just not for me. 

4) As we all know, any release can be shot with BT if the archer know what they are doing. 

5) "Can be drawn without fear of firing..." This applies to all releases. I personally don't see how many find it so difficult to draw a hinge release back and not punch themselves in the face. However, I guess I am glad that Scott made this release so that hinge-fearing people can try something different/new. 

To be short, this release is just not for me, but I am sure others may like it and find it useful. I know this thread was not meant to become a huge arguement, so I don't wanna keep blabbering about who is right/wrong and tell people what they should shoot. Shoot what you want. 

Thanks Nathan and Erick for posting!!!

-Hb.


----------



## Bowtechie

I have also tried this release and it really CAN'T be shot correctly with pure BT. There is way too much strap tension to overcome without consciously thinking about cranking the release around to overcome it. Any body that thinks otherwise is really misrepresenting things. With all respect to the Pro comments it is not for someone desiring to transition from a wrist trigger to learn pure back tension.


----------



## EGriggs

Bowtechie said:


> I have also tried this release and it really CAN'T be shot correctly with pure BT. There is way too much strap tension to overcome without consciously thinking about cranking the release around to overcome it. Any body that thinks otherwise is really misrepresenting things. With all respect to the Pro comments it is not for someone desiring to transition from a wrist trigger to learn pure back tension.


I have to disagree. When shot with the click, it can be shot with pure back tension, but what is "correct" back tension by definition anyway? Again, not to sound like a broken record, but this whole "back tension" terminology is misleading. Very few archers are shooting true back tension. Maintaining or building tension in your back muscles is all a part of it, but there is at least a very small amount of movement in the handle that transpires to activate a trigger-less BT release for most. The tension received from the strap is minimal due to the pivoting roller design and is in reality less than you'd have with a traditional handle when your index finger is applying the same pressure. 

This release IS and excellent choice for any archer looking to make the switch from a trigger release to a back tension. They can draw this release without fear of misfire while maintaining a very similar anchor position to what they're already accustomed to. The archer can then select the amount of travel desired or spin the moon around to the click side. Having travel in your BT release doesn't mean you're not using your back muscles. I believe in maintaining and for some building that tension in your back while applying pressure and rotation to the release. This principle is very easy to grasp and for most archer's keeps them active throughout their shot process. True back tension is very difficult to grasp IMO and not something that most will ever be able to function with effectively in most environments.


----------



## Sentinalonfire

EGriggs said:


> I have to disagree. When shot with the click, it can be shot with pure back tension, but what is "correct" back tension by definition anyway? Again, not to sound like a broken record, but this whole "back tension" terminology is misleading. Very few archers are shooting true back tension. Maintaining or building tension in your back muscles is all a part of it, but there is at least a very small amount of movement in the handle that transpires to activate a trigger-less BT release for most. The tension received from the strap is minimal due to the pivoting roller design and is in reality less than you'd have with a traditional handle when your index finger is applying the same pressure.
> 
> This release IS and excellent choice for any archer looking to make the switch from a trigger release to a back tension. They can draw this release without fear of misfire while maintaining a very similar anchor position to what they're already accustomed to. The archer can then select the amount of travel desired or spin the moon around to the click side. Having travel in your BT release doesn't mean you're not using your back muscles. I believe in maintaining and for some building that tension in your back while applying pressure and rotation to the release. This principle is very easy to grasp and for most archer's keeps them active throughout their shot process. True back tension is very difficult to grasp IMO and not something that most will ever be able to function with effectively in most environments.


Very well put..


----------



## Daniel Boone

Bowtechie said:


> I have also tried this release and it really CAN'T be shot correctly with pure BT. There is way too much strap tension to overcome without consciously thinking about cranking the release around to overcome it. Any body that thinks otherwise is really misrepresenting things. With all respect to the Pro comments it is not for someone desiring to transition from a wrist trigger to learn pure back tension.



What would Nathan and Eric know! Nathan had good success with it, he sure aint punching in those wins and good finishes. LOL For anyone with fears of BT going off premature its a great release. 
DB


----------



## 3-D Quest

Quote from Eric Griggs:
"That video was shot for the purpose of showing the action and activation of that release. If I was to stand there for 8 seconds without the release seemingly moving, then most people wouldn't have a clue as to how the release worked. It can be set very light with little movement or set to use the click on the other side of the moon."

Eric, 
I stand corrected in my assessment of your video. And, I agree with you when you said, Very few archers are shooting true back tension. This is easily demonstrated by putting a bow with a short valley in their hands, then watch the problems that their relaxed shooting method causes. I have a friend that is shooting the hex and loving it. It just felt somewhat awkward to me mostly due to the wrist strap. But, I'm convinced you have a great product and wish you and your family well. Thanks for your input.
Wayne


----------



## Daniel Boone

EGriggs said:


> I have to disagree. When shot with the click, it can be shot with pure back tension, but what is "correct" back tension by definition anyway? Again, not to sound like a broken record, but this whole "back tension" terminology is misleading. Very few archers are shooting true back tension. Maintaining or building tension in your back muscles is all a part of it, but there is at least a very small amount of movement in the handle that transpires to activate a trigger-less BT release for most. The tension received from the strap is minimal due to the pivoting roller design and is in reality less than you'd have with a traditional handle when your index finger is applying the same pressure.
> 
> This release IS and excellent choice for any archer looking to make the switch from a trigger release to a back tension. They can draw this release without fear of misfire while maintaining a very similar anchor position to what they're already accustomed to. The archer can then select the amount of travel desired or spin the moon around to the click side. Having travel in your BT release doesn't mean you're not using your back muscles. I believe in maintaining and for some building that tension in your back while applying pressure and rotation to the release. This principle is very easy to grasp and for most archer's keeps them active throughout their shot process. True back tension is very difficult to grasp IMO and not something that most will ever be able to function with effectively in most environments.



This is how Nathan, Chance and Eric all shoot Back Tension. We did a thread a long time ago and this is how all described it and how they shoot BT. With the wins these three have, I would say there doing something right. Like Eric said it may not be for everyone but you cant argue with success. Nathan switched to this release for good reasons. Worked for him. Thats what it all about.
DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

E.Griggs and N.Brooks are on the money! I would take their statements about this subject, if I were looking for advice.


----------



## southgaboy

Eric explains it a lot better than I could. Thanks


----------



## sethswindall

question...

I hate the click....I haven't shot the hex but shot another release that had the click and hated it...

Is there and option to shoot the hex without the click...before it fires?


----------



## F/F 3Der

Yes there is you have to rotate the half moon 180 degrees


----------



## Padgett

I have a hex and it works really well as a click or smooth moon, What is cool about the hex and why I prefer to shoot it on the smooth moon setting is that the pivot point is offset so that it is really slamming the release shut which is why it won't fire when you are drawing it. Then when you put your fingers on it you are feeling that tension in the release as you start to pull it like it is spring loaded but there is no spring, what you are feeling is the holding weight. You adjust the moon just like you would any hinge so that once you get your fingers on the hex you have a small amount of rotation before it fires.

Really all you have to do is get a procedure down for where you put your fingers during the drawing of the hex to insure no misfires and easily put them on the hex at full draw and that is the only issue, then any normal firing engine that works on a hinge will work on a hex.


----------

